# Martin Logan Dynamo 300



## LoudVH (Jun 13, 2012)

Anyone here own or have heard this sub? I'm thinking of picking one up for a budget 5.1 system and am looking for some user reviews. 

Thanks


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

What is your budget?

The word on the Martin is some what mixed


----------



## LoudVH (Jun 13, 2012)

Budget at the moment is a cheap as possible. The Dynamo 300 is on Amazon for $130. It would be paired with a set of Motion 4s. Could possibly go as high as $300.
Thanks


----------



## LoudVH (Jun 13, 2012)

Well the Dynamo 300 on Amazon went down to $99.99 last week. How could I pass that up? Received the unit the other day.....so far I'm pleased with it for my super low budget system.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

You got a nice sub for $100. The ML subwoofers are very solid, but a little pricey. I reviewed the Dynamo 1500X not too long ago, and was quite impressed.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

theJman said:


> You got a nice sub for $100. The ML subwoofers are very solid, but a little pricey. I reviewed the Dynamo 1500X not too long ago, and was quite impressed.


I'm a Martin Logan fanboy and I make no Secret of it. IMO the Logan's really start to hit their stride at the Dynamo 700 and up. The 300 and 500 hit and stay clean but once you move into there sealed assortment that's when you really start to get a bang for your buck.


----------

